# Training for ectomorph bodytypes



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Been training for a while using 531 and accessory work . Stumbled today across an article about different bodytypes and looking at the illustrations and info I feel my bodytype is ectomorph . Reading bullet points split training was mentioned and I am wondering does anyone have any suggestions as to what may be more beneficial to my to gain weight,my diet is good but am I working hard in the gym on a routine that isn't most suited to me? Yes I've made some gains but I'm not totally happy with progress and would like to know what I'm doing suits me. We are always looking for more but this is just by chance something I've come across. I train 4 times a week now on the 531 with 2 accessory movements each session.thanks I. Advance


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

I am interested in what you are talking about. I am here on this forum for both motivation and education and am interested in the natural route. Being a tall thin person who is light in weight (underweight, like 11 stone and 6ft3 height) I evidently have a lot of work to do to start to look massive. I am curious about what you mean by 531. I have been learning a lot from youtube and the like and am very very slowly getting fitter (as my basic first goal is to get fit over 6 months working on both general bodily strength, and also cardio wise as I am an ex smoker and really feel the need to increase my heart, lung and circulatory health).

The Mike Chang videos on youtube suggesting eating something, anything (protein bars, shakes and even fast foods), every 2 hours to increase the calorific intake so that the body has some matter to work with to generate size. I am a believer that I have a high ish metabolic rate anyway, so it will be hard to make gains unless I quit my nicotine replacement therapy and the caffeine which will be hard and probably so hard I wont do it.

From what I have seen (and that ain't much) there probably isn't any other way to go about it apart from to have an extensive bulking phase and "get used to eating" and then to move on a a new phase to turn the bodily matter in to muscle though changing the diet up and changing the exercise routine again.

But I'm a newcomer and aint no expert by a million miles.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Checkout ironaddict's site for some great ecto/hard gainer routines.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

From my own experience y3t worked great.

It's all about high intensity and consistency and plenty of food. I mean silly amounts


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> From my own experience y3t worked great.
> 
> It's all about high intensity and consistency and plenty of food. I mean silly amounts


I think something less split would probably be more optimal without your chemical warfare tho mate lol !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Heath said:


> I think something less split would probably be more optimal without your chemical warfare tho mate lol !


I made good gains natty doing Dorian Yates blood and guts. Just find being a hardgainer

Myself it's all about pushing hard. My training session now normally end up with me ruined with sweat pouring and huge amounts of food after lol

Peds help.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I made good gains natty doing Dorian Yates blood and guts. Just find being a hardgainer
> 
> Myself it's all about pushing hard. My training session now normally end up with me ruined with sweat pouring and huge amounts of food after lol
> 
> Peds help.


Blood and guts isn't too bad because it's not straight sets. The higher intensity balances with lower volume


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ectomorph is just a word for somebody that doesnt eat enough.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Diet is normally the first place to look. Most think they eat enough when they don't. Took me years to figure that out. You have to be so consistent too... not 3 or 4 days a week... Day in day out, month in month out.

Secondly I'd also say be careful when going to heavy. While training heavy seems to suit me for muscle growth, I now have to watch my joints. Stands to reason... my knees and elbows just aren't the size of the bigger lads.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I would say do something like this (basically what I've recently started, fellow ecto)

Legs

Squat 5 x 6-10

Leg curl 5 x 6-10

Calf raise 5 x 6-10

Chest + shoulders

Flat/incline BB press - 5 x 6-10

BB OHP - 5 x 6-10

Dips - 4 x many as possible

Tricep exercise

Back

Pull ups - 5 x many as possible

Deadlift - 5 x 6-10

DB/BB row - 5 x 6-10

Bicep exercise - 5 x 6-10

Warm up on exercises first, all above are ONLY working sets.

Should be in and out between 45m-1hour including 5-10mins stretching afterwards.

Do the following Monday,Wednesday,Friday.

Eating as an ecto is probably the hardest thing, fast metabolism + small stomach doesn't mix with gaining weight. Do your best and try and stay consistent.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

aren't there any special foods that are easy to digest (which for me is key) that we can use to help gain mass?

I dont know why I am asking, I suppose in case there is something I have overlooked. i don't think there is I am just such a n00b that I might as well ask


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ectomorph is just a word for somebody that doesnt eat enough.


repped


----------

